# Emmersed Substrate



## dean (3 Apr 2016)

Hi all
Just wondering what your favourite is and why 
Or is there a holy grail substrate out there ?


Regards
Dean


----------



## Berlioz (4 Apr 2016)

If it's going into a vase or pot, I just use some leftover ADA Aquasoil.


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Apr 2016)

JI3 its cheap and does the job


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Apr 2016)

I recently used some unipac black sand, and sprinkled fertiliser on top. Hopefully see some results soon, to see if it's a viable low cost option


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2016)

Hi, I have used cat litter before works well with some Miracle-Gro added


----------



## dean (13 Apr 2016)

Big clown said:


> JI3 its cheap and does the job



J13 ?


Regards
Dean


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Apr 2016)

John innes 3


----------

